
Python for Perl Programmers – Tom Limoncelli's EverythingSysadmin Blog - mancerayder
http://everythingsysadmin.com/perl2python.html
======
vgy7ujm
That Python sure looks a lot like line noise to me. I don't get what ppl say,
to me Perl is a lot more readable. Go back to Perl man!

